# Level-Stop-Gilde Livestreams und fun fun fun



## Poker Keks (6. April 2016)

Guten Morgen liebe World of Warcraft Community,
 
mein Name ist Kai (Pokerkeks) und ich bin 32 Jahre jung. 
Ich streame nun seit einer Woche World of Warcraft und habe dort eine coole Community-Gilde gefunden die ein anderer Streamer ins Leben gerufen hat ( DaBaertige ).
Dort geht es in erster Linie um den Spaß am gemeinsamen spielen. Es gibt dort mehrere Projekte die man mitmachen kann, aber nicht muss! Erstmal das Level Stop ab oder mit Stufe 60, die ganzen Raids usw. machen und dann auf zur Stufe 70 usw., alles ohne Erbstücke. Um den ganzen Kontent von World of Warcraft wieder oder endlich mal zu erleben. Es sind einige alte Spieler dabei die sich gut auskennen, aber auch ganz neue WoW Spieler die wir nach und nach ranführen. Also nichts mit Speed-Runs usw, sondern ganz gemütlich.
 
Dann das open PvP Projekt, wir versuchen auf Alli und Horde Seite je eine Gilde auf zu bauen und wollen später koordiniertes PvP machen. 
Gewinnspiele gibt es bei den beiden Livestreams - DaBaertige und bei Pokerkeks natürlich auch.
 
Ich Streame momentan das Leveln auf beiden Seiten. Bei der Horde wird es anscheinend der PvP Charakter und auf Allianz Seite werde ich meinen Raid Charakter spielen. Ich rede öfter mal über Story in WoW, da ich aber erst 4 Bücher gelesen habe und noch viele vor mir habe, würde ich mich über Story fanatiker die mir vieles erklären sehr freuen. Aber natürlich auch über alle anderen, die eventuell bei der Gilde mitmachen möchten und sich der Community anschließen möchten.
 
Gildenname: Horde: Bärtiges chaos Alli: Bärtige Wacht
Server: Die Ewige Wacht
 
Schaut doch mal in die beiden Streams vorbei, würde mich und bestimmt auch den Baerti sehr freuen =)
 
Pokerkeks Livestream: https://www.twitch.tv/pokerkeks
DaBaertige Livestream: https://www.twitch.tv/dabaertige
 
Wenn ihr fragen habt könnt ihr sie gerne hier stellen, wobei es im Stream dann einfacher und direkter wäre. 
Wünsche euch allen noch viel Spaß in WoW und auch sonst eine wunderschöne Zeit euch allen
 
Der Pokerkeks


----------



## ZAM (7. April 2016)

*Wichtig, vor allem im Bezug auf das Giveaway:*

Zwischen den in diesem Unterforum publizierten Inhalten und unserem Verlag Computec Media (sowie den zugehörige Abteilungen), besteht keinerlei Zugehörigkeit. Wir distanzieren uns ausdrücklich von den angebotenen Inhalten der Thread-Ersteller. Teilnahme an der Verlosung und damit ggfs. verbundene Weitergabe Eurer Daten erfolgt auf Euer eigenes Risiko. Wir haben darüber keine Kontrolle.


----------



## Poker Keks (7. April 2016)

Heute ein wenig Horde und später Blindenmodus #006 #WorldofWarcraft #WoW #MMORPG #IhrKekse 
https://www.twitch.tv/pokerkeks
 
Würde mich über Besuch freuen =)


----------



## Poker Keks (8. April 2016)

Auf der Zielgeraden Richtung Wochenende #007 &#8234;#&#8206;WorldofWarcraft&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;WoW&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;MMORPG&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;IhrKekse&#8236; &#8203;https://www.twitch.tv/pokerkeks 

 

Letzter Stream in dieser Woche. Montag geht es dann weiter 

&#8203;Euer Pokerkeks


----------



## Poker Keks (11. April 2016)

Der sonnige Montag ist doch was feines. Guten Start in die Woche Ihr Kekse #008 &#8234;#&#8206;WorldofWarcraft&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;MMORPG&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;IhrKekse https://www.twitch.tv/pokerkeks


----------



## Poker Keks (12. April 2016)

&#8203;Heute nur bis 15 Uhr wegen Frauenarzt meine kleinen Kekse  #009 &#8234;#&#8206;WorldofWarcraft&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;MMORPG&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;IhrKekse&#8203; https://www.twitch.tv/pokerkeks


----------



## Poker Keks (13. April 2016)

Story-Stream mit Hordler und danach bissl Action mit dem Alli  #010 &#8234;#&#8206;WorldofWarcraft&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;MMORPG&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;IhrKekse

https://www.twitch.tv/pokerkeks


----------



## Poker Keks (14. April 2016)

#Gametimecard #Gewinnspiel für Treue Kekse und Storyyyyyy  #011 &#8234;#&#8206;WorldofWarcraft&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;MMORPG&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;IhrKekse https://www.twitch.tv/pokerkeks


----------



## Poker Keks (15. April 2016)

&#8203;Einen Hordigen Freitag euch Keksen  #012 &#8234;#&#8206;WorldofWarcraft&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;MMORPG&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;IhrKekse&#8203; https://www.twitch.tv/pokerkeks&#8203;


----------



## Poker Keks (18. April 2016)

&#8203;Die Story geht weiter mit dem Pokerkeks und seinen Keksen  #013&#8203; #&#8206;WorldofWarcraft&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;MMORPG&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;IhrKekse http://twitch.tv/pokerkeks


----------



## Poker Keks (19. April 2016)

Die Story auf der Hordenseite geht weiter #014 #&#8206;WorldofWarcraft&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;MMORPG&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;IhrKekse http://twitch.tv/pokerkeks


----------



## Poker Keks (20. April 2016)

&#8203;Düstermarschen questen und lesen mit euch Keksen #015&#8203; #&#8206;WorldofWarcraft&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;MMORPG&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;IhrKekse twitch.tv/pokerkeks&#8203;


----------



## Poker Keks (21. April 2016)

&#8203;Der Poker am lesen und nicht am verwesen. *Gutelaune an alle verteil* #016&#8203; #&#8206;WorldofWarcraft&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;MMORPG&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;IhrKekse twitch.tv/pokerkeks&#8203;


----------



## Poker Keks (22. April 2016)

&#8203;Story und Questen, das ist einfach am besten. Heute endlich Freikeks &#8203; #017 #&#8206;WorldofWarcraft&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;MMORPG&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;IhrKekse twitch.tv/pokerkeks&#8203;


----------



## Poker Keks (25. April 2016)

&#8203;Die Woche startet sehr kühl, aber mit der Horde im Rücken ist es wieder angenehm &#8203; #018 #&#8206;WorldofWarcraft&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;MMORPG&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;IhrKekse twitch.tv/pokerkeks&#8203;


----------



## Poker Keks (26. April 2016)

Heute mal Berufe und Diskussion mit Suppe und später Dark Souls 3?!  #WoW Stream Tag 19 https://www.twitch.tv/pokerkeks


----------



## Poker Keks (27. April 2016)

Bei dem Wind zocken wir doch lieber oder?  #Warcraft #WoW Stream Tag 20 https://www.twitch.tv/pokerkeks


----------



## Poker Keks (28. April 2016)

World of Warcraft Story und meine Zukunft bei Twitch #Warcraft #WoW Stream Tag 21 https://www.twitch.tv/pokerkeks


----------



## Poker Keks (29. April 2016)

&#8203;Freikeks ist der beste Tag... Heute kommen #News, #Videos (Einspieler), #WoW und #DarkSouls3 #22&#8203; https://www.twitch.tv/pokerkeks&#8203;


----------

